# Copake auction and swap meet 2018



## 66TigerCat (Jan 29, 2018)

http://www.copakeauction.com/auction/27th-annual-bicycle-auction-2018-04-21/


----------



## catfish (Jan 29, 2018)

Cool!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 29, 2018)

I'm really hoping they get a decent selection of balloon tire bikes this year. V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish (Jan 29, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> I'm really hoping they get a decent selection of balloon tire bikes this year. V/r Shawn




That's not the full catalog. And you never know what will be added on the day of the auction.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 29, 2018)

Yep I realize that is only a preview but the last few years have been seriously lacking any really good ballooners. V/r Shawn


----------



## Mr.RED (Jan 29, 2018)

That chrome bike with the Campy delta brakes looks very interesting.


----------



## vuniw (Mar 13, 2018)

There is a ride at Copake every year after the swap right? I want to bring a high wheel up for the ride if they have one but I cannot remember for sure.


----------



## Mr.RED (Mar 13, 2018)

Yeah they typically do a ride once the swap on Friday is over.


----------



## jrapoza (Mar 24, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> Yep I realize that is only a preview but the last few years have been seriously lacking any really good ballooners. V/r Shawn




I didn't see much in Balloon tire myself.  I wanted to consign items but with the weather and logistics I wasn't able to get there in time.  Seth told me the auction catalog was completed and it is full when I called the other day and they are not accepting anything else.  I should have planned earlier.


----------



## UncleRemus (Mar 24, 2018)

Copake is showing up on all the Internet  Auctions across the Country with Online Bidding for many and prolly the better bikes . So anyone that's going there will be competing with ghost bidders etc.. That more or less bothers me because of the distance and that's one reason I don't go ...........


----------



## Mr.RED (Mar 24, 2018)

I've sat thru the Copake auctions a few times and because of the online bidding from users all over the world the auction goes by rather slow. I mainly go to Copake just for the swap which is always a good turnout. This years catalog has a lot of bikes more then previous years it seems sad only 2 or 3 road bikes are in the auction.


----------



## jrapoza (Mar 27, 2018)

UncleRemus said:


> Copake is showing up on all the Internet  Auctions across the Country with Online Bidding for many and prolly the better bikes . So anyone that's going there will be competing with ghost bidders etc.. That more or less bothers me because of the distance and that's one reason I don't go ...........




I like internet bidding so I don't have go to any auctions but....

The downfall is a 23% buyers premium.  Every 100.00 will cost you $23.00.  It is getting ridiculous.. 

I remember Bonhams started that years ago so I stop buying there.  Who wants to bid 50K on a car then pay another 12K in buyers premium then shipping the item.

I know the web sites all charge for using their auction platforms.  

The charge is 5 percent and then there is the credit card of 3 percent. 

The auction houses just keep putting those fee's on the buyer.  Which in effect kills the item for the seller.  I am comfortable with 15% as I think most people are.  In the end the higher the auction house charges the lower bidders are willing to pay. At least that is the way I see it.  

The best yet is Mecum Auctions.  I sold cars and motorcycles at Mecum for 8%.  Beat that.  World Wide, World Class. 

I think more and more people will just use ebay in the future, it just works fine at 13%.


----------



## BicycleBill (Mar 29, 2018)

jrapoza said:


> I like internet bidding so I don't have go to any auctions but....
> 
> The downfall is a 23% buyers premium.  Every 100.00 will cost you $23.00.  It is getting ridiculous..
> 
> ...




I spoke to Mike Fallon and suggest using a left bid or phone bid and the buyers premium will be 18%.


----------



## jrapoza (Mar 29, 2018)

BicycleBill said:


> I spoke to Mike Fallon and suggest using a left bid or phone bid and the buyers premium will be 18%.




I agree phone bidding is great.  The problem I have had in the past (not with no one in particular) is you can't phone bid an entire auction so it is still 18% at the end of the day,  18% at 50K is still 9K.  It still has an effect on the end sellers profit and the amount I want to bid. A 10K item will cost 11,800.00.   When I last bought cars at Mecum for  50K at 8%  I paid 4K.  Just saying.  All auction house are getting higher and higher.  I can't understand why.  The volume that can be accomplished today that wasn't probable 10 years ago should make the cost go down not up.  Advertising is cheaper some company's don't even have print.  Those that do want 35.00 for a catalog.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 21, 2018)

Just curious what people picked up to day at the auction. The Monark Five Bar I was interested in went for about $5100 by the time you figure fees and tax. I already have an original paint Five Bar so not terribly disappointing. I did pick up a mate to my boys '38 Twin Flex though! V/r Shawn


----------



## saladshooter (Apr 21, 2018)

Thank God you already had one Shawn.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 21, 2018)

saladshooter said:


> Thank God you already had one Shawn.
> 
> View attachment 792924



Did you get this one Chad? V/r Shawn


----------



## saladshooter (Apr 21, 2018)

I did. 


Freqman1 said:


> Did you get this one Chad? V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 21, 2018)

saladshooter said:


> I did.



Probably the best original paint Five Bar I've ever seen--Congrats! V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 21, 2018)

After reviewing the auction results it seems to me there were a lot of bargains to be had. That Rollfast V200 for $600 was a steal in my book. Looks like lower tier ballooners and restored Monarks went begging. I'm no TOC expert but it seemed to me a lot of the early safetys went cheap or at least reasonable. The decked out Meads did well but other teens bikes seemed to go cheap. I'm sure I'll see a lot of these again next week at MLC. V/r Shawn


----------



## saladshooter (Apr 21, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> Probably the best original paint Five Bar I've ever seen--Congrats! V/r Shawn




Thank you I'm proud to own it.

I'm on a Monark kick I guess. I think my pair will look great together.

Chad


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 21, 2018)

Congrats Chad!  If you ever want to organize a Monark ride in Colorado please let me know.  There are a few of us in New Mexico that would certainly participate.  Most of us from the Land of Enchantment would be riding aluminum Monarks; it would be great to see them next to your steel painted beauties!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Apr 21, 2018)

A straight come up on that thing beautiful bike man well worth it


----------



## Krakatoa (Apr 22, 2018)

Big ups super job Chad! 

I gave it a hug and a kiss before I left town. I agree with Shawn %100 it was the best I've ever seen in pictures or in person. Does this still need a pair of dual position bars? That will be a stunning addition to this year's CABE Calender. I think we should start the voting!

N


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 22, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> After reviewing the auction results it seems to me there were a lot of bargains to be had. That Rollfast V200 for $600 was a steal in my book. Looks like lower tier ballooners and restored Monarks went begging. I'm no TOC expert but it seemed to me a lot of the early safetys went cheap or at least reasonable. The decked out Meads did well but other teens bikes seemed to go cheap. I'm sure I'll see a lot of these again next week at MLC. V/r Shawn



I agree with your assessment. Most the mediocre bikes went super cheap. If you wanted to do some bottom feeding you could have had a feast yesterday. With a few exceptions I thought the prices overall were fair to low compared to the last few years.  I put in a few bids but most of the stuff I was after went just out of reach. That Oriole with the rear shifter was a bargain IMO. I thought it would bring a good bit more and I was tempted to bid as it was ending.


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 22, 2018)

saladshooter said:


> Thank you I'm proud to own it.
> 
> I'm on a Monark kick I guess. I think my pair will look great together.
> 
> Chad



They will, You have the two coolest Monarks I've ever seen.


----------



## charnleybob (Apr 22, 2018)

How much did the Oriole with the shifter go for?
How much did the super rare Twin Flex go for?


----------



## catfish (Apr 22, 2018)

charnleybob said:


> How much did the Oriole with the shifter go for?
> How much did the super rare Twin Flex go for?




$1800.00 plus fees for the Oriole.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 22, 2018)

charnleybob said:


> How much did the Oriole with the shifter go for?
> How much did the super rare Twin Flex go for?



I bought the girls TF--$1300 hammer price. V/r Shawn


----------



## charnleybob (Apr 22, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> I bought the girls TF--$1300 hammer price. V/r Shawn





Wow!
Great deal!


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 22, 2018)

charnleybob said:


> Wow!
> Great deal!



Thanks Bob I'm pretty stoked. I'll pick it up at MLC. V/r Shawn


----------



## STRADALITE (Apr 22, 2018)

Is there a way to see the results for all the bikes sold?


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 22, 2018)

If you log into Liveauctioneers you can see the hammer prices. V/r Shawn


----------



## whizzerbug (Apr 24, 2018)

I didn't make it to he swapmeet on Friday and was curious if there were any whizzers or whizzer parts 4 sale?


----------

